# What is the best/reliable USB hub you can recommend?



## berto (Dec 26, 2020)

I used a few atolla powers usb3 hubs, but they keep on dying even i never unplug anything from it.
I have an iMac 27 2015, with 3 usb and 1 display port and 1 thunderbolt, 
is there a reliable solution for my setup. i have 6 external usb3 drives, and a few usb controllers (piano, usb keyboard, expressive touche, LPD8 and other stuff) i would need a total of 16 usb ports, if i replaced all of them. I don't trust the atolla anymore. `they almost got me to replace my iLok which was not working on any of the worst anymore, while it works directly on my iMac. 

thanks in advance for any help and suggestion 


B.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 26, 2020)

Got this in late July and pleased so far with no issues. Like being able to shut channels off when using with portable external USB HDD(s), etc. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HMZSRS7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (Amazon.com: Powered USB 3.0 Hub, RSHTECH 4 Port USB Hub Splitter Portable Aluminum USB Data Hub Expander with Individual On/Off Switch and Universal 5V AC Adapter, 3.3ft USB 3.0 Cable(RSH-516): Electronics)


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 26, 2020)

I use a OWC thunderbolt hub for the heavy lifting (connecting SSDs via USB—5 USB3 ports as I recall, but I’m not sure how many USB busses the hub has), and I’ve recently moved to Thunderbays to connect the majority of my sample drives. None of those are inexpensive but they have been working flawlessly. I moved to the Thunderbays primarily to reduce the amount of cabling as well as to free up some USB ports. I have one generic powered USB3 hub for backup HDs, mics, cameras, iDevice syncing, and Streamdeck, and another for midi equipment, 15 ports total. For these hubs the important thing is that they deliver enough power for everything that’s connected. The iLok resides on a USB port from the SSD enclosure where my Play libraries are housed. Audio interface is connected directly to iMac on one of the USB3 ports, as is the DVD/CD drive, which I often unplug when I need another USB3 port. I also have a separate USB hub (actually a power strip with lots of USB ports) that is only for powering USB devices like ring lights and charging iDevices when I don’t need syncing.


----------



## khollister (Dec 26, 2020)

I think you could beat somebody to death with it. I've had good luck and I found it via recommendations at either GS or Macrumors (I forget which)


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 26, 2020)

Anything by Anker. I’ve had a 7-port, powered Anker hub for the past seven years. Totally reliable.


----------



## berto (Dec 27, 2020)

My problem is that Atolla works with all my drives and controllers. But I nearly filed an RMA with PACE because my ilok would not work on any USB port out of my 16 USB ports in my 3 Atolla powered hubs. Then ilok worked again when connected straight to my iMac... is it the hub or the ilok ?


----------



## Kent (Dec 28, 2020)

after using many, Anker’s stuff comes out on top.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 28, 2020)

Ditto with Anker 7 port, zero issues here.


----------



## berto (Dec 28, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Ditto with Anker 7 port, zero issues here.


Thank you

these ones?


----------



## berto (Dec 28, 2020)

khollister said:


> I think you could beat somebody to death with it. I've had good luck and I found it via recommendations at either GS or Macrumors (I forget which)



we don't have Ageen in uk, maybe this one?


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 28, 2020)

berto said:


> I used a few atolla powers usb3 hubs, but they keep on dying even i never unplug anything from it.
> I have an iMac 27 2015, with 3 usb and 1 display port and 1 thunderbolt,
> is there a reliable solution for my setup. i have 6 external usb3 drives, and a few usb controllers (piano, usb keyboard, expressive touche, LPD8 and other stuff) i would need a total of 16 usb ports, if i replaced all of them. I don't trust the atolla anymore. `they almost got me to replace my iLok which was not working on any of the worst anymore, while it works directly on my iMac.
> 
> ...


I got this on Amazon and am happy with it. It's got ports galore: 
Powered USB Hub - ACASIS 16 Ports 90W USB 3.0 Data Hub - with Individual On/Off Switches and 12V/7.5A Power Adapter USB Hub 3.0 Splitter for Laptop, PC, Computer, Mobile HDD, Flash Drive and More​


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 28, 2020)

@berto yeah that’s the one!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 28, 2020)

berto said:


> Thank you
> 
> these ones?



Yeah have that too. Would recommend. Slightly peeved that my wife stole it from me.


----------



## berto (Dec 28, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> I got this on Amazon and am happy with it. It's got ports galore:
> Powered USB Hub - ACASIS 16 Ports 90W USB 3.0 Data Hub - with Individual On/Off Switches and 12V/7.5A Power Adapter USB Hub 3.0 Splitter for Laptop, PC, Computer, Mobile HDD, Flash Drive and More​


that's a monster, what happens if i put 6 usb3 drives on it, will they transfer at max speed or be throttled? the drives are from 1tb to 5tb


----------



## macmac (Dec 28, 2020)

I've been having the same issue. I had a couple Ankers, a 10 and a 7, and both have been having problems. I have a thunder bay for my main drives, but have a few USB externals plus the dongles and ROLI stuff. My 5TB external Seagate and my USB thumb drive for Waves licensing keep disconnecting then reconnecting, all day long unless it is plugged directly into the Mac, but I need that port. Then my ROLI's don't always show up either, so it's not an optimal setup.

Does this 16-port 90W Acasis (or Ageen, is one better??) have any problems such as this? I thought perhaps since it has a higher power supply, even with all those ports, it may be a better solution since I suspect my issue is due to lack of power somewhere.


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 28, 2020)

berto said:


> that's a monster, what happens if i put 6 usb3 drives on it, will they transfer at max speed or be throttled? the drives are from 1tb to 5tb


Most of my sample libraries are on an external SSD, so that's not a problem. I notice no slowdowns for USB drives and I have several plugged in, plus (shhhh) dongles.


----------



## widescreen (Dec 28, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Got this in late July and pleased so far with no issues. Like being able to shut channels off when using with portable external USB HDD(s), etc.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HMZSRS7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (Amazon.com: Powered USB 3.0 Hub, RSHTECH 4 Port USB Hub Splitter Portable Aluminum USB Data Hub Expander with Individual On/Off Switch and Universal 5V AC Adapter, 3.3ft USB 3.0 Cable(RSH-516): Electronics)


+1 for the RSHTECH. I have 2 of them in different sizes (4+7 ports), nailed with Powerstrips on left and right side of the table. Both powered. Never had problems. My NI Komplete Kontrol+Maschine and Behringer X-Touch hang on it without extra power.


----------



## BassClef (Dec 28, 2020)

berto said:


> Thank you
> 
> these ones?




I've been using that exact Anker model for several years... flawless performance!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 28, 2020)

Anker for several years - flawless. May upgrade to a larger one.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2020)

berto said:


> that's a monster, what happens if i put 6 usb3 drives on it, will they transfer at max speed or be throttled? the drives are from 1tb to 5tb


It’s all going through one buss so you’ll bottleneck when that buss saturates. I’ve never tried more than two SSDs on a USB 3 hub for streaming samples. But others have reported doing more.


----------

